# Live birth?



## Laceface (Jul 20, 2007)

My mother was telling us how, a year or two a go while she was living in florida, her dad killed a spider in the house ( I know, horrbile), and instead of just dying, tooons of baby spiders apparently went EVERYWHERE. So now we're all wondering.. is there any spiders that have live birth? Or that have babies that stay with them for long? Im really curious now, as I didn't think there were any spiders that did so. Am I wrong?


----------



## Pulk (Jul 20, 2007)

maybe it was a wolf spider with babies on her back.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 20, 2007)

Pulk said:


> maybe it was a wolf spider with babies on her back.


i agree too, on first thought...
lots of babies on her back can blend in real well if you're 6 feet away!


----------



## Laceface (Jul 20, 2007)

That might be it! It really freaked her out, she insisted it had been pregnant, but I doubted it, lol. Thanks for the reply, Ill have to let her know, haha


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 20, 2007)

Laceface said:


> That might be it! It really freaked her out, she insisted it had been pregnant, but I doubted it, lol. Thanks for the reply, Ill have to let her know, haha


yeah, i'm not sure of ANY spiders that give live birth... but then again, there's always an exception, right?


----------



## luna (Jul 20, 2007)

Laceface said:


> My mother was telling us how, a year or two a go while she was living in florida, her dad killed a spider in the house ( I know, horrbile), and instead of just dying, tooons of baby spiders apparently went EVERYWHERE. So now we're all wondering.. is there any spiders that have live birth? Or that have babies that stay with them for long? Im really curious now, as I didn't think there were any spiders that did so. Am I wrong?



I have a memory from when I was about 15 years old that is a lot like that.  

There were only kids at my friend’s house.  There was a large spider in the bathroom.  I didn’t want them to kill the spider so I got a glass and a paper to slide under it. I missed and hit the abdomen and baby spiders were everywhere. The spider and what seemed like hundreds of babies were on the paper and my hand so I dropped it in the toilet. 

It was the 70’s… I’m sure we were under the influence of something… but I swear it had live babes in that abdomen! I also thought it was the size of a tarantula… in retrospect it probably was just a wolf spider.


----------



## Pulk (Jul 20, 2007)

looking at Google, there are no viviparous spiders.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 20, 2007)

Pulk said:


> looking at Google, there are no viviparous spiders.


nice


----------



## Laceface (Jul 21, 2007)

lol, Yeah I looked on google and searched here before asking... I guess it was just a mommy with babies!  slightly less scary...haha


----------

